# Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+FOTOS :)



## Technojunky (18. August 2012)

*Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+FOTOS *

Hi zusammen,

da meine H100 schon das 2. Mal am rattern ist, habe ich mich entschlossen auf ne wakü zu schei**n  und nen guten LuKü zu kaufen.

Preis liegt bis zu H100, also max. 100 €  billiger is immer gut.

Ich hätte vlt, an nen Silver Arrow o.ä. gedacht.

Hab vor i.wann ma OC zu betreiben (I5 2500k) so in richtung 4,0-4,2 ghz.

was meint ihr dazu welchen sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Aer0 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

bis 4.2 ghz oc kanste ruhig den scynthe(oder wie man die firma schreibt^^) katana 3 nehmen(hatte ich ging bis 4,7 ghz)
heutzutage gibs schon den katana 4,schlechter sollte er jedoch nicht sein.


----------



## Neodrym (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Hi,

Also ich betreibe den i5 mit nem Prolimatech Megashadow (Signatur) auf 4ghz.
bei dem Bomben Wetter was ich hier zu zeit habe (37°C) ~28°C im Zimmer läuft er auf rund 40°C im Idle
am CPU Kühler selbst sind 2 Appollish von Enermax dran.Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden,allerdings killt das wetter die Temperatur extremst  ich muss alle Lüfter 
(2x Appollish,1x silent wing,3x No Name Silverstone) auf Max laufen lassen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir somit ein relativ gutes Bild verschaffen.

Meine empfehlung wäre auch der SilverArrow mit 2 Hübschen Lüftern dran 

Gruß


----------



## Tiz92 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Ich rate dir zum Termalright Macho.


----------



## Technojunky (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

okay schonmal vielen dank für die antworten. ich werd mir dann mal diesen mega shadow  und die katana angucken. am liebsten wär mir natürlich so nen silver arrow oder nen lüfter von bequiet (darkrock?) weil die beiden gibts bei nem pc shop in krefeld  was haltet ihr vom bequit`?


----------



## Aer0 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

wenn du soviel geld für ein darkrock ausgeben wilst,kanste dir auch gleich n h80 nehmen 
für 4,2 ghz sind macho darkrock usw schon ziemlich overpowered


----------



## Technojunky (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

naja ich will eig. keine hXXX mehr habe... meine erste h100 war kaputt und es hat 2 1/2 wochen ( die versprechen auf ihrer seite 3-5 werktage...) gedauert und ich hab schon wieder ne kaputte.. und da luftkühler sowieso leiser sind  why not^^

Edit: Kannst du mir mal bitte nen Link zu dem Prolimatech Megashadow schicken? ich find nur den Megahalems . (@ Neodrym)

Den Macho, da hab ich gehört der soll relativ laut sein, und wie gesagt kann schon mehr kosten da ich die h100 bei hardwareversand umtauschen will und halt i-was für das geld zusammenholen will


----------



## Ritz186 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Hallo...

ich habe mir vorkurzem ein Preisvergleich powered by Geizhals - PC Games Hardware Online in weiß geholt(vorteil verschiedene farben)...ich habe gerade im idl ca 29°C und 28°C raumtemp..aber passe auf der ist riesig..

mfg


----------



## Robonator (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Naja wenn das Geld welches übrig bleibt, nicht so wichtig ist dann kann man sich so einen dicken Phanteks kaufen oder ein be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK017) | Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland 
Die Dinger sind zwar gigantisch, sehen aber gut aus und die Kühlleistung ist auch recht ordentlich 


> Edit: Kannst du mir mal bitte nen Link zu dem Prolimatech Megashadow schicken?


Finde keinen Megashadow  


> Den Macho, da hab ich gehört der soll relativ laut sein,


Nein das geht eigentlich. Er wird bestimmt leiser sein als deine H100


----------



## Jackey555 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Ein Kühler ist ja niemals laut, höchstens die verbauten Lüfter. 

Macho ist aus P/L Sicht perfekt. Wenn es etwas mehr Geld sein darf Genesis, Silver Arrow, etc. die würden eher zu deinem angegebenen Budget passen.


----------



## Technojunky (18. August 2012)

Hui also dieser phanteks in weiß hat schon was xD. Würde der denn in mein case (corsair graphite 600t) passen.

Und zum prolomatech genesis... da  gibts bei caseking verschiedene Versionen. Manche kosten mehr als 100€ und manche 'nur' 70/80€. Is da nur nen farbunterschied oder noch was anderes?


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

H100 Wasserkühlung - *hust* sry, aber als stolzer Besitzer einer echten Wasserkühlung kann ich sagen: das ist keine "echte" Wasserkühlung. Bei mir läuft alles bei 0,1 Sone bei 40°C mit 1,27V. Darum nennt man so etwas oft auch Flüssigkeitskühlung/Kompaktwasserkühlung.
Um auf die Frage zu antworten: Für 4,2 GHz wird dir vermutlich ein Macho locker reichen (ich hatte ihn vorher und war sehr glücklich bis auf die Montage - kühle Temperaturen, leise (damit meine ich auch wirklich leise für die Temperaturen. Es soll aber vorkommen, dass die Lüfter mit der Zeit laut werden, das man aber reklamieren kann.), günstig, sogar semiaktiv möglich (i5 2500K lief im Idle so einwandfrei ). Dual-/Tripletower brauchen meiner Meinung nach nur mehr Platz, kosten mehr, sind oft lauter der 2/3 Lüfter wegen und bringen vielleicht 1-3°C mehr. Da lohnt sich der Umstieg von Wärmeleitpaste auf Flüssigkeitsmetall mehr. 
Den Genesis halte ich für überteuert. Der Eine ist vernickelt, der Andere schwarz beschichtet. Sonst unterscheiden sie sich bei den Lüftern (wobei mir keiner von denen sehr gefällt, da sie vermutlich für meine Ansprüche zu laut sein werden). Ich würde 2 Silentwings draufschnallen.
Für 100€ würde ich niemals einen CPU-Kühler kaufen. Das lohnt sich einfach meiner Meinung nach nicht. 60€ würde ich lieber in eine bessere Grafikkarte investieren, aber das soll jedem selbst überlassen werden. Selbst mein Wasserkühler hat mich gerade 25€ gekostet.


----------



## Technojunky (18. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

ok es tut mir leide ne h100 als wasserkühlung betitelt zu haben  ist natürlich ne kompakt wakü :> und naja, es geht halt darum, dass ich die h100 dann bei hardwareversand reklamieren will und ich geh ma nich davon aus, dass die nen hunni rausrücken  sondern mir nen gutschein oder sachen in dem wert anbieten wolln  und da ich kp hab was ich mir sonst noch holn soll außer vlt. ne tasta oder so wollt ich halt möglichst viel für nen luftkühler verballern^^. Und die Gehäuselüfter von meinem Corsair sind mMn leise genug, also als ich auf die h100 gewartet hab, hatte ich nen skythe shuriken oder so( so nen ganz flacher) und als der drin war hab ich den pc nur gehört als ich mitm kopf nah dran war. und da hab ich auch nur die hdd gehört wenn die was gemacht hat 

nja und in ne graka investieren is schwer  hab ja schon eine und werd frühestens nächstes jahr auf ne 670 aufstocken^^



EDIT: Ok ich hätt da noch ne Frage, bei den Be Quiet Dark.... Da gibt es so viele  welcher is denn am besten, und falls ihr noch andere gute vorschläge habt immer her damit^^ am besten wärs wenn es die bei hardwareversand gibt  :>


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Die BeQuiet sind von der Optik her geil, Kühlleistung ist jedoch eine ticken geringer, als bei den anderen Platzhirschen.

@ Raketenjoint: Klar ist der Genesis zu teuer. Auch eine GTX 680, ein 7970 oder ein 3930K sind zu teuer, wenn man es in Relation zur Leistung setzt. Man zahlt unverhältnismäßig viel Aufpreis für die gebotene Mehrleistung, und das lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Man müsste jedem raten derzeit eine 7850 zu kaufen, weil alles andere Blödsinn ist und zu teuer ist.  (Nahezu) jeder der sich einen Genesis (odr ähnliches) holt weiß auch das er überteuert ist und nur marginal bessere Temps hat als beispielsweise der Macho. Ich hab jedoch z.B. ein Faible für geile Luftkühler. Der Genesis ist auch einfach nett, er weicht vom 0815 Aufbau ab, kühlt MB und den Ram mit und ich bin bereit für ein innovatives Produkt auch etwas mehr zu zahlen. Der Genesis ist keine Vernunftsentscheidung. Ausschließlich Dinge zu erwerben, weil es vernünftig ist, ist jedoch auch oftmals langweilig. 

Fakt ist: für mittlere Drehzahlbereiche gibt es kaum einen besseren Luftkühler.


----------



## Technojunky (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

:> also ich hab in der letzten oder vorletzten pcgh lukü tests gelesen und da war ein bequiet dark rock pro 2, glaub ich von der kühlung am besten aber etwas lauter als z.B einer von phanteks, halt alles mit stock lüftern deswegen  KP welchen ich nehmen soll  und leider gibts von der auswahl her nich viele bei hardwareversand.de


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Man kann auch woanders bestellen, oder warum willst du unbedingt HWV? Zum BeQuiet: Die bessere Leistung erkauft er sich durch höhere Drehzahlen und einer damit einhergehenden höheren Geräuschkulisse. Mit identischen, leisen Lüfter muss auch PCGH den BeQuiet marginal schlechter getestet haben von den Werten als zB einen Genesis oder einen Silverarrow. Alles andere würde mich extrem wundern. Die BeQuiet sind keine schlechten Kühler, wenn man den unbedingt will kann man den nehmen. (wegen Optik oder was weiß ich) Wollte nur anmerken dass er halt minimal schlechter kühlt.


----------



## Technojunky (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

naja wollte bei hardwareversand bestelln weil ich an die die h100 zurück geben werde. und ich denke mal nicht dass die cash zurückgeben sondern eher nen gutschein oder so... oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

mhh keine Ahnung, musst du mit denen klären. Würde verscuhen die Kohle bzw den "Restwert" wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## Technojunky (19. August 2012)

Sind die da denn relativ kulant?


----------



## Jackey555 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

HWV ist nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung eher langwierig und nervig. Icha habe jedoch mein Geld damals wieder bekommen. Hat jedoch ca. ein halbes Jahr und ungefähr 20 mails gedauert.


----------



## Technojunky (19. August 2012)

whoooooot?! :O

also ich bin bis jetzt mit denen zufrieden hab da 2 ma bestellt und kam alles relativ flott

Sooo ich denke ich werd den Genesis nehmen und dazu brauch ich dann zwei Lüfter, da hab ich an 2x 
Bitfenix Spectre 120mm White LED gedacht. 

Was haltet ihr von den Lüftern, kann man die nehmen oder gibts bessere. Ich hab an weiße LED gedacht weil mein gehäuse und die 2 darin befindlichen 200er lüfter weiß sind und leuchten


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Der Genesis ist auch mit 140mm Lüftern kompatibel, daher würde ich diese nehmen. Auf einen CPU-Kühler würde ich aber nur PWM-Lüfter schnallen.


----------



## Technojunky (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Dumme frage: was sind pwm lüfter? XD kannst du mir gute 140er mit weißen (oder anderer vorschlag an farbe :>) empfehlen? sollte es bei hwv geben^^


----------



## Uter (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Grundsätzlich:
- vermeide bitte Doppelposts
- Kühler nehmen die Wärme auf und leiten sie weiter
- Lüfter drehen sich und bewegen so Luft



Aer0 schrieb:


> (oder wie man die firma schreibt^^)


 Scythe.



Aer0 schrieb:


> wenn du soviel geld für ein darkrock ausgeben wilst,kanste dir auch gleich n h80 nehmen


 Und dann eventuell wieder die selben Probleme haben und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen schlechtere Temperaturen als mit einem guten Luftkühler haben.



Technojunky schrieb:


> Edit: Kannst du mir mal bitte nen Link zu dem Prolimatech Megashadow schicken? ich find nur den Megahalems . (@ Neodrym)


Der Megashadow ist die schwarze Version vom Megahalems. Leistungsmäßig nehmen sie sich nichts, nur der Nachfolger, der Super Mega () ist etwas stärker.



Technojunky schrieb:


> Den Macho, da hab ich gehört der soll relativ laut sein, und wie gesagt kann schon mehr kosten da ich die h100 bei hardwareversand umtauschen will und halt i-was für das geld zusammenholen will


 Der Macho ist auf niedrige Drehzahlen bis hin zum semipassiven Betrieb optimiert. Der Lüfter kann klappern, ist aber auf jeden Fall deutlich hochwertiger als alle Lüfter, die es zu Kompaktwasserkühlungen dazu gibt.



Technojunky schrieb:


> Und zum prolomatech genesis... da  gibts bei caseking verschiedene Versionen. Manche kosten mehr als 100€ und manche 'nur' 70/80€. Is da nur nen farbunterschied oder noch was anderes?


 Sie unterscheiden sich in den Lüftern.



Technojunky schrieb:


> Dumme frage: was sind pwm lüfter? XD kannst du mir gute 140er mit weißen (oder anderer vorschlag an farbe :>) empfehlen? sollte es bei hwv geben^^


 PWM ist eine Steuerungsmöglichkeit von Lüftern. Gute, weiße 140er mit PWM würden mir spontan die Enermax Cluster einfallen, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die schon lieferbar sind.


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Wenn du jetzt noch gute 140mm LED-PWM Lüfter empfohlen hättest, wäre es perfekt gewesen. 

Würde dir den Enermax Cluster 140mm empfehlen wenn es unbedingt mit LEDs sein muss. Gibt es nur im Moment leider nicht bei HWV. Von den Bitfenix habe ich leider keine eigene Meinung, da noch nicht in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## Technojunky (20. August 2012)

Ok vielen dank für die antworten. Werden mir das nochmal überlegen mit den zich vverschiedenen lüftern   von bitfenix gibts auch 140er spectre Lüfter. Wie stehts mit denen. Ich hab gehört die PRO-Version von denen soll relativ laut sein!?


----------



## Jackey555 (20. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Jap, die Pro sind relativ laut. Von den Enermax weiß ich das sie gut sind und das können bestimmt einige bestätigen. Mit denen machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## Technojunky (20. August 2012)

Ok vielen dank. Allgemein alle enermax? XD


----------



## meratheus (20. August 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt noch gute 140mm LED-PWM Lüfter empfohlen hättest, wäre es perfekt gewesen. .



Perfekt gewesen wäre es, wenn man sich noch nach dem Motherboard erkundigt hätte. Denn solch ein Gigant wie z.B. der Hybrid-Kühler Genesis von Prolimatech ist leider nicht mit allen Motherboards kompatibel. Selbes gilt auch für den Arbeitsspeicher. Gewisse Module sind in Form ihrer Dimensionen mit einigen CPU-Kühlern nicht kompatibel. Bei dem Gehäuse gibt eher keine Platzprobleme.

PWM steht für Puls Weiten Modulation. Hier wird nicht wie bei einem normalen 3-Pin Lüfter die gewünschte Drehzahl über eine konstante vordefinierte Spannung erreicht. Unter PWM wird die Spannung für die gewünschte Drehzahl sequentiell zugeschaltet. Durch diese Methode ist ein höheres Drehzahlspektrum der Lüfter möglich.


----------



## Technojunky (20. August 2012)

Als Mainboard hab ich ein Z77 DS3H von Gigabyte.  Und ripjaws von gskill aber da könnte ich mit meinem Vater tauschen, der hat 4 corsair lp Riegel, insgesamt 8gb


----------



## Jackey555 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Kp warum das nicht auf das Mainboard passen sollte- Bei allen normalen Boards ist das kein Problem, einzig die Classified Serie, oder ähnlich übertriebene Ergüsse der Kühlkörperkonstrukteure könnten Probleme bereiten. 

@ TE: Was wirst du nun tun? Entscheidung getroffen?


----------



## Technojunky (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

mhh also ich werde jetzt zu hwv erstma ne mail schreiben und wenn alles läuft wirds der genesis, weißt du zufällig wie hoch die Gskill Ripjaws sind? weil beim genesis kann man ja glaub ich 55mm hohe ram verbauen.

dazu dann halt 2 Bitfenix spectre mit weißen led

wenn der nich lieferbar ist nehm ich nen dark rock pro 2 :>


----------



## Jackey555 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Lass das mit den Bitfenix und nimm die Enermax, die sind wirklich gut. Die Rams passen bequem unter den Genesis. Beim Dark Rock kann is Probleme mit den Rams geben.


----------



## Technojunky (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

OK also ich hab das jetzt gemacht und den genesis mit 2 spectre 140mm white led (oder ohne?! :O) bestellt. die solln auch sehr leise sein, das genügt mir und so empfindlich bin ich nich^^


----------



## meratheus (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Kp warum das nicht auf das Mainboard passen sollte- Bei allen normalen Boards ist das kein Problem, einzig die Classified Serie, oder ähnlich übertriebene Ergüsse der Kühlkörperkonstrukteure könnten Probleme bereiten.


 
Ganz einfach!!! Es gibt einige Motherboards wo der Abstand zwischen dem ersten PCI-E 2.0/3.0 16x Slot und dem CPU-Sockel so gering ist, daß Kühler wie z.B. der Genesis nicht installiert werden können, weil schlicht weg die VGA im Weg ist!   Und die VGA auf dem 2. PCI-E 2.0/3.0 16x Slot zu installieren bringt bei einigen Motheboard nix, da dieser nur elektrisch 4 fach angebunden ist.  

ALSO, ERST SICH ÜBER DIE ABMAßE EINES KÜHLERS UND ÜBER DAS LAYOUT DES MOTHERBOARDS INFORMIEREN!!!


----------



## Jackey555 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Wir können auch Kleinbuchstaben lesen, aber das infaltionäre Verwenden von Ausrufezeichen hat das Verständnis schon irgendwie erleichtert 

Der Genesis passt auch auf enge Boards. Dann ist die Graka halt ziemlich knirsch mit dem Kühler aber es geht. Nenne mir bitte ein ATX board, bei der Montage eines Genesis kein Platz mehr für die Grake im PCIe x16 wäre, das wäre mir neu. Ich lasse mich dennoch eines besseren belehren.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von 2 meiner Boards, auf denen mein Genesis lief:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich eng wird es nicht meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Technojunky (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

also jackey, die bilder sehn ja mal hammer geil aus, vor allem das jede ader vom Netzteilkabel gesleevt is:O hast du vlt. mehr bilder von deinem pc... mich würd ma interessieren wie das Obsidian 700D aussieht... sehe das niergends


----------



## Sanyassin (21. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

hmmm H100 sagst Du --> failed ... 

Na dann ist die Antwort doch ganz einfach --> Corsair H100 vs. Thermalright Silver SB-E und SB-E Extrem - YouTube

Günstiger ... besser in der Kühlleistung ... und mit den rot/orangenen Lüftern auch recht schick ... 

Bei sovielen Experten hier im Forum wundert es mich, dass den vorher keiner ins Spiel gebracht hat ..


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

die lüfter von thremalright sehen erstma total kacke aus , außerdem hab ich den ganz am anfang erwähnt  und ich hab den genesis genommen


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch Kleinbuchstaben lesen, aber das infaltionäre Verwenden von Ausrufezeichen hat das Verständnis schon irgendwie erleichtert
> 
> Der Genesis passt auch auf enge Boards. Dann ist die Graka halt ziemlich knirsch mit dem Kühler aber es geht. Nenne mir bitte ein ATX board, bei der Montage eines Genesis kein Platz mehr für die Grake im PCIe x16 wäre, das wäre mir neu. Ich lasse mich dennoch eines besseren belehren.
> 
> ...



Nun, leider bestehen nicht alle Motherboards im ATX Form Faktor.
Und ein Beispiel gebe ich dir gerne, weitere musst du schon selber rausfinden. Asus P7P55D

Edit

Da eine Weile vergangen ist und ich noch nichts von dir gelesen habe gibt es noch einen einfacheren Tip. ich bin ja kein Unmensch. Riskiere doch mal einen Blick auf die Homepage von Prolimatech. Suche da mal deinen Genesis und du wirst feststellen dass selbst der Hersteller für gewisse Socket Boards auf einige Probleme hinweist. Die Großschreibweise galt nur für dich. Die Pluralform ist ja nicht fair den anderen gegenueber. 
Den Genesis wollte ich bei meinem Board verwenden. Leider passt er nicht mit meiner GTX570+EKL Peter zusammen auf dem Board. Somit war ich gezwungen den Megahalems Rev.B zu kaufen. Und mich zwangen lächerliche 8mm dazu. Megahalems 130mm breit, Genesis 146mm breit.


----------



## Jackey555 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



Technojunky schrieb:


> also jackey, die bilder sehn ja mal hammer geil aus, vor allem das jede ader vom Netzteilkabel gesleevt is:O hast du vlt. mehr bilder von deinem pc... mich würd ma interessieren wie das Obsidian 700D aussieht... sehe das niergends



Vielen Dank erstmal. Ja Bilder muss ich nochmal ran, bin da etwas faul zZ. Google kennt auf jeden Fall das 700d, da hättest du das begutachten können, aber du kannst auch gerne auf mein Sysprofil gehen. (KLICK)

Da werden bald auch mehr Bilder online sein wenn ich die Zeit finde.


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

aoh ok werd ich gleich direkt mal gucken und googlen  weil ich hab das bei keinem mir bekanntne online shop gefunden^^


----------



## Jackey555 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Ja das Board sieht eng aus. Bei dem Layout fallen wohl ziemlich alle Monsterkühler weg. (NH D14 usw) Zumal der untere Slot ja nur mit PCIe X4 angebunden ist. Nichts gegen dein Board, aber irgendwie schon epic fail. Also ich werde nun immer fragen ob jemand ein Asus P7P55Derworben hat. Geile Konstruktion 

Edit: 



meratheus schrieb:


> Nun, leider bestehen nicht alle Motherboards im ATX Form Faktor.
> Und ein Beispiel gebe ich dir gerne, weitere musst du schon selber rausfinden. Asus P7P55D
> 
> Edit
> ...



Wie nett, nein ich suche nicht fieberhaft nach Boards die evtl nicht passen, ich mach lieber was @ real life, aber danke. 



meratheus schrieb:


> Riskiere doch  mal einen Blick auf die Homepage von Prolimatech. Suche da mal deinen  Genesis und du wirst feststellen dass selbst der Hersteller für gewisse  Socket Boards auf einige Probleme hinweist.



Sowas is ja echt einzigartig...nochmals danke!



meratheus schrieb:


> Die Großschreibweise galt  nur für dich. Die Pluralform ist ja nicht fair den anderen gegenueber.



Wenn du etwas ausschließlich an mich adressieren möchtest schreib bitte vor die Aussage "@ JackeY", alternativ eine PN dann weiß man wie du was meinst. Ansonsten gehe ich weiterhin von einem Imperativ II aus wenn du gestattest. 



meratheus schrieb:


> Den Genesis wollte ich bei meinem Board verwenden. Leider passt er  nicht mit meiner GTX570+EKL Peter zusammen auf dem Board. Somit war ich  gezwungen den Megahalems Rev.B zu kaufen. Und mich zwangen lächerliche  8mm dazu. Megahalems 130mm breit, Genesis 146mm breit.



DAS IST BEEINDRUCKEND. (Großbuchstaben richten sich immer persönlich an dich) Denke die Backplate des Peters trägt da ihren Teil dazu bei oder?

So jetzt Schluss mit dem Blödsinn, let's make friends.

Was wir hier treiben ist Spam und nähert sich Serdar Somuncu's Hatenight an.


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

Jackey555 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja das Board sieht eng aus. Bei dem Layout fallen wohl ziemlich alle Monsterkühler weg. (NH D14 usw) Zumal der untere Slot ja nur mit PCIe X4 angebunden ist. Nichts gegen dein Board, aber irgendwie schon epic fail. Also ich werde nun immer fragen ob jemand ein Asus P7P55Derworben hat. Geile Konstruktion



Das Problem gibt es auch bei 1155 Socket Boards. Wie ich schon schrieb, besuche mal die HP von Prolimatech. so Fail ist das Board auch nicht. Ich erreiche trotzdem super TempWerte (CPU, MOSFET, ChipSet)


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

Aber bei meinem board sollte es keine probst geben oder? :O *angst*

Edit : hab mal auf der Seite von denen geguckt. Zwischen Sockel und pcie port müssen 2,6cm platz sein...morgen früh mal direkt messen


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

Technojunky schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei meinem board sollte es keine probst geben oder? :O *angst*



Den Abbildungen von deinem Board nach sollte es keine Probleme geben. Angst brauchst du keine haben, denn schließlich hast du 14-taegiges Rückgaberecht.

@jackey555

Auf die Backplate von dem Peter habe ich aus Platzgründen auch noch verzichtet. Unter meiner Signatur "my Intel System" kannst du alles nachlesen. Ich Suche ebenso wenig fieberhaft nach Boards die nicht passen, aber wenn ein Kunde solch einen Kühler wünscht muss ich mich schon vorher informieren ob er mit dem gewünschten Board harmoniert oder nicht  . Macht sonst nicht gerade einen kompetenten Eindruck, wenn der Assembly scheitert.


----------



## Jackey555 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



meratheus schrieb:


> @jackey555



Lernfähig



meratheus schrieb:


> Auf die Backplate von dem Peter habe ich aus Platzgründen auch noch verzichtet. Unter meiner Signatur "my Intel System" kannst du alles nachlesen. Ich Suche ebenso wenig fieberhaft nach Boards die nicht passen, aber wenn ein Kunde solch einen Kühler wünscht muss ich mich schon vorher informieren ob er mit dem gewünschten Board harmoniert oder nicht  .



Echt jetzt?



meratheus schrieb:


> Macht sonst nicht gerade einen kompetenten Eindruck, wenn der Assembly scheitert.



Doppelposts ebenfalls nicht... Ausbaufähig!  Lass das bitte.

Ach jetzte erkenne ich etwas, du warst das mit dem G2 Mod...hat mir damals sehr gut gefallen. Schöne Arbeit!

Das perfekte Board hab ich bisher leider auch noch nicht gefunden.


@ TE: Auf deinem Board is Platz, das müsste definitiv gehen!


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

Der Doppelpost war extra für dich mit deiner "@-Forderung" da scheinbar das Zitieren keine Direkt Ansprache für dich ist


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

Ok vielen dank, da bin ich ja beruhigt.  Wenn alles fertig ist mache ich Fotos und poste temps.
Ihr dürft euch nun weiter gegenseitig ärgern xD


----------



## Jackey555 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



meratheus schrieb:


> Der Doppelpost war extra für dich mit deiner  "@-Forderung" da scheinbar das Zitieren keine Direkt Ansprache für dich  ist


 
  Ah das macht naturlich Sinn, OMG. Es geht so:

 1. Bearbeiten drücken

 2. Folgenden Text niederschreiben



meratheus schrieb:


> @jackey555
> 
> Auf die Backplate von dem  Peter habe ich aus Platzgründen auch noch verzichtet. Unter meiner  Signatur "my Intel System" kannst du alles nachlesen. Ich Suche ebenso  wenig fieberhaft nach Boards die nicht passen, aber wenn ein Kunde solch  einen Kühler wünscht muss ich mich schon vorher informieren ob er mit  dem gewünschten Board harmoniert oder nicht  . Macht sonst nicht  gerade einen kompetenten Eindruck, wenn der Assembly scheitert.


 
 3. Speichern drücken.

So dann hast du sowohl Text und Anrede drin, ohne einen Doppelpost zu machen.

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, war das nötig? Mit sowas diskreditiert man sich nur  selbst. So jetzt langt es, der TE is zufrieden, und wir sollte jetzt  tatsächlich endlich aufhören uns zu ärgern. 



Technojunky schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank, da bin ich ja beruhigt.  Wenn alles fertig ist mache ich Fotos und poste temps.
> Ihr dürft euch nun weiter gegenseitig ärgern xD



Bilder würde ich gerne sehen.  Ich denke (hoffe) meratheus und ich belassen es jetzt dabei.


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

xD ja ich denk mal morgen oder spätestens übermorgen sollten die sachen kommen. Hwv ist eig sehr schnell


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Bilder würde ich gerne sehen.  Ich denke (hoffe) meratheus und ich belassen es jetzt dabei.


 *Das hoffe ich auch. Weiteres off-topic wird gelöscht und u.U. mit Punkten belohnt. *


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

Wenn du Punkte abziehen möchtest nur zu. Ändert an dem fachlichen informativen Inhalt dieses Threads nichts. Ist meiner Meinung sogar gelungen, da ja schließlich Fakten aufgefuehrt sind und keine schwammigen verallgemeinerte Aussagen von mir hier geschrieben sind.

Hochachtungsvoll

Meratheus


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

ich hätt da nochma ne frage  sendet mir hardwareversand die sachen erst zu wenn die mein paket bekommen haben oder direkt? oder wenn die registriert haben, dass das paket bei der post eingescannt wurde? :O wär mal gut zu wissen. weil bei Fall 1 würde das erst nächste woche kommen, bei fall 2 vlt. schon freitag, bei fall 3. wahrscheinlich samstag oder nächste woche


----------



## Uter (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



meratheus schrieb:


> Wenn du Punkte abziehen möchtest nur zu.


Punkte und abziehen. 
Als Mod kenne ich nur die Kombination Punkte und geben. 



meratheus schrieb:


> Ändert an dem fachlichen informativen Inhalt dieses Threads nichts. Ist meiner Meinung sogar gelungen, da ja schließlich Fakten aufgefuehrt sind und keine schwammigen verallgemeinerte Aussagen von mir hier geschrieben sind.





meratheus schrieb:


> Der Doppelpost war extra für dich mit deiner  "@-Forderung" da scheinbar das Zitieren keine Direkt Ansprache für dich  ist


 Zumindest dieser Beitrag war 



Technojunky schrieb:


> ich hätt da nochma ne frage  sendet mir hardwareversand die sachen erst zu wenn die mein paket bekommen haben oder direkt? oder wenn die registriert haben, dass das paket bei der post eingescannt wurde? :O wär mal gut zu wissen. weil bei Fall 1 würde das erst nächste woche kommen, bei fall 2 vlt. schon freitag, bei fall 3. wahrscheinlich samstag oder nächste woche


 Vermutlich erst, wenn es bei ihnen ist. Würde ich zumindest so machen.


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

mhh ok. is natürlich sinnvoll  aber schade...zumindest für mich :>


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



Uter schrieb:


> Punkte und abziehen.
> Als Mod kenne ich nur die Kombination Punkte und geben.


Dann gebe halt Punkte...



Uter schrieb:


> Zumindest dieser Beitrag war


Tut mir leid, da von dem Thema abgekommen zu sein. Den einen oder anderen bedarf es manchmal etwas mehr an Aufmerksamkeit.

Von meiner Seite aus ist es erledigt. Mein Anliegen war lediglich daß die Installation des Genesis doch nicht bei allen "normalen" oder "engen" Boards möglich ist.



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Kp warum das nicht auf das Mainboard passen sollte- Bei allen normalen Boards ist das kein Problem, einzig die Classified Serie, oder ähnlich übertriebene Ergüsse der Kühlkörperkonstrukteure könnten Probleme bereiten.





Jackey555 schrieb:


> Der Genesis passt auch auf enge Boards. Dann ist die Graka halt ziemlich knirsch mit dem Kühler aber es geht. Nenne mir bitte ein ATX board, bei der Montage eines Genesis kein Platz mehr für die Grake im PCIe x16 wäre, das wäre mir neu.


 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Like-a-Sven (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Ich möchte mich hier mal eben ein Mischen: ich kühle meinen i5-2500k mit nem Scythe Mugen 3 auf 4ghz und untervoltet! Komplett lautlos also zumindest ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso man einen so teuren Kühler braucht

Aber das Aussehen vom Genesis 

Lg Sven


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

Naja ich zahl dafür ja sozusagen nix,außer dass ich die alte kaputte h100 einschicken muss


----------



## meratheus (22. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*



Like-a-Sven schrieb:


> ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso man einen so teuren Kühler braucht
> 
> Aber das Aussehen vom Genesis


 
Aussehen, Kühleistung (vor allem im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter), Verarbeitung, Bauart, zusätzliche Kühlung um den Bereich des CPU-Sockel und der RAM-Module (aktiv), freie Lüfterwahl bis 2x 140mm. Das sind für einige entscheidende Merkmale des Genesis etwas mehr Geld dafür auszugeben.

Dein Mugen ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Produkt. Besonders interessant auf Grund des hohen Abstandes der Kühllamellen (semi-passive und passive Kühlung). Besaß mal den Ur-Mugen und kühlte damit einen Toledo 4800 (AMD, 939 Socket). War sehr potent und leise.


----------



## Technojunky (22. August 2012)

Also das mit dem genesis kann ich so unterschreiben. Aber vor allem das aussehen :O


----------



## Like-a-Sven (23. August 2012)

meratheus schrieb:
			
		

> Aussehen, Kühleistung (vor allem im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich der Lüfter), Verarbeitung, Bauart, zusätzliche Kühlung um den Bereich des CPU-Sockel und der RAM-Module (aktiv), freie Lüfterwahl bis 2x 140mm. Das sind für einige entscheidende Merkmale des Genesis etwas mehr Geld dafür auszugeben.
> 
> Dein Mugen ist ebenfalls ein sehr gutes Produkt. Besonders interessant auf Grund des hohen Abstandes der Kühllamellen (semi-passive und passive Kühlung). Besaß mal den Ur-Mugen und kühlte damit einen Toledo 4800 (AMD, 939 Socket). War sehr potent und leise.



Vom rein technischen finde ich am genesis eigentlich nur nennenswer bessser das das Mainboard mit gekühlt wird. Von den Temperaturen sind ja alle relativ nah bei einander(von Macho zu Genesis weniger als 5grad)
Aber ich denke ma wenn man wie in diesem fall nicht aufs geld achten muss ist es sicherlich das Beste. Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die montage vom Genesis ist aber vom Mugen ist die zum Ko....
(Rechtschreibung=mit Handy)


----------



## Technojunky (23. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Die Montage vom genesis scheint kinderleicht zu sein^^ im video sah es zumindest so aus  backplate bleidseitig verschrauben, kühler auflegen und mit so nem alu block festschrauben  sind mir nach nichtma 10 min arbeit aus...ich kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## meratheus (24. August 2012)

Like-a-Sven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die montage vom Genesis ist aber vom Mugen ist die zum Ko....
> (Rechtschreibung=mit Handy)



Die Installation vom Genesis ist trotz seiner Hybrid Form sehr einfach. Auch das Manual dafür ist sehr gut beschrieben und für Neulinge im Hardwarebereich leicht verständlich.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100*

Dem Kann ich nur zustimmen. Obwohl der Kühler relativ groß ist, geht die Installation sehr schnell und einfach von der Hand. Die schwarzen Schrauben für höheren Anpressdruck würde ich jedoch weglassen.


----------



## Technojunky (24. August 2012)

ja von denen hab ich auch gelesen... hab kein bock die garantie zu verlieren...  leider is das paket bis jetzt noch nich gekommen/losgeschickt worden  denke ma nächste woche

Sooo der kühler ist heut um halb 10 gekommen :> und ich muss sagen :O! FETT^^ leider hat hardwareversand nur 1 140 und 1 120 geliefert, anstatt von jedem 2 -.- naja ich angeschlossen und dann kam das grauen! :O der pc ging an auf einmal hat da was geraucht!!! hab den natürlich sofort ausgemacht  und was wars? das Kabel für die eine Lüfter led vom 140er... ich denke es war mein fail ich hab das Kabel (+/-) an einen stecker neben den PWR SW und sowas getan. da stand CI... und der sah von der +/- verteilung so aus wie mein kabel  naja alles halb so schlimm, leuchtet zwar jetzt nicht aber die temps gehn ab! prime läuft jetzt 15 min und der wärmste kern ist bei 56° alle anderen bei 45-50 :> und FLÜSTERLEISE!!! :O... kann mir vlt. jemand sagen wo und wie ich die LED dann anschließe? fotos kommen heute auch noch


----------



## Like-a-Sven (25. August 2012)

Technojunky schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo der kühler ist heut um halb 10 gekommen :> und ich muss sagen :O! FETT^^ leider hat hardwareversand nur 1 140 und 1 120 geliefert, anstatt von jedem 2 -.- naja ich angeschlossen und dann kam das grauen! :O der pc ging an auf einmal hat da was geraucht!!! hab den natürlich sofort ausgemacht  und was wars? das Kabel für die eine Lüfter led vom 140er... ich denke es war mein fail ich hab das Kabel (+/-) an einen stecker neben den PWR SW und sowas getan. da stand CI... und der sah von der +/- verteilung so aus wie mein kabel  naja alles halb so schlimm, leuchtet zwar jetzt nicht aber die temps gehn ab! prime läuft jetzt 15 min und der wärmste kern ist bei 56° alle anderen bei 45-50 :> und FLÜSTERLEISE!!! :O... kann mir vlt. jemand sagen wo und wie ich die LED dann anschließe? fotos kommen heute auch noch



Die Led hat einen 2pin anschluss oder? Das ist gar kein Stromkabel(nach meinem wissen) du kannst ma den pc starten und einen straubenzieher zum überbrücken verwenden.
Ich glaube es ist so und übernehme KEINE verantwortung.
Aber ich denke da kann nicht viel schiefgehen probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Icke&Er (25. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+später Fotos*

Welcher Kühler ist es jetzt eigentlich gewurden?


----------



## beren2707 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+später Fotos*

Der Genesis, steht oben im Beitrag und in seiner Sig.


----------



## Technojunky (25. August 2012)

Like-a-Sven schrieb:


> Die Led hat einen 2pin anschluss oder? Das ist gar kein Stromkabel(nach meinem wissen) du kannst ma den pc starten und einen straubenzieher zum überbrücken verwenden.
> Ich glaube es ist so und übernehme KEINE verantwortung.
> Aber ich denke da kann nicht viel schiefgehen probieren geht über studieren


 
versteh ich nich so ganz... ich kann nachher mal nen foto von dem kabel reinstelln.. also das hat auf der ienen seite 2 pins, die in den stecker am Lüfter kommen und dann auf der anderen seite nen stecker wie z.B den PWR SW stecker wo +- drauf steht... ka wohin damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1)Kühler im Gehäuse
2)Pins
3)Verschmortes Kabel
4)Stecker

hat sich erledigt  musste die überbrückung nur reinmachen^^ anscheinend war das kabel für lüftersteuerung wo man die leds auch schalten kann? .. .naja LIGHT ON! D:


----------



## Like-a-Sven (26. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+später Fotos*

War die dabei?


----------



## Technojunky (26. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+FOTOS *

ja die war vorher am lüfter schon dran... dachte die dient als schutz oder so


----------



## Like-a-Sven (27. August 2012)

Technojunky schrieb:
			
		

> ja die war vorher am lüfter schon dran... dachte die dient als schutz oder so



Achso xD Dann viel Spaß mit deinem genesis


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

Vielen dank  bin am überlegen ob ich dann mal oc'n soll... bei standartspannung ändert sich an der temp doch nicht viel oder? Wie weit kommt Mann damit? Nur so Btw als frage xD


----------



## Raketenjoint (27. August 2012)

*AW: Welcher Lüfter als Ersatz für H100 Fertig+FOTOS *

Echt interessant, was ohne einen nach 2 Tagen passiert. OCen ist an sich kein Problem. Wenn du vorsichtig bist und dann einen der gesamten Guides (ich mache mal Fremdwerbung für Computerbase) gelesen hast, wird nicht viel passieren. Nach ganzen 2 Tagen OCen habe ich mich für 4,1 GHz bei 1,20V entschieden. Anscheinend habe ich eine CPU mit extrem hoher VID erwischt. Und das mit einer Wakü! 
 Du kannst ja auch etwas undervolten. Das mit den LEDs kann man glaube ich nachlesen. Bitfenix hat mehrere Lüftersteuerungen. Ich glaube, dass diese die Lüfter LEDs steuern kann. Das steht dort zumindest so.


----------



## Technojunky (27. August 2012)

Werde ich mir Zuhause mal anschaun


----------

